
Show HN: Hacker News Leaderboard - bluemooner
https://why.degree/hn-leaderboard/
======
oefrha
Oh god, please don't encourage this kind of juvenile spamming contest.

------
sneak
This is the one for all-time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders](https://news.ycombinator.com/leaders)

